# 31 Rqs Born! Surprised The Kids!



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, after 1 month of waiting for our TT and hiding pamphlets under our mattress to surprise the kids, we finally took delivery of our Havana 31 RQS! We couldn't wait to tell you all our story. We had a 1972 Scout 15 foot camper that had wonderful memories, but was getting too small. We fell in love with the 31 RQS and decided to surprise the kids. The dealer actually bought our Scout camper and completely refurbished it to the original specs (cool!) So we pulled our new Outback in the driveway and brought the kids out with their eyes closed, telling them that we had the little Scout redone and we surprised them with a mural on the side. When they opened their eyes--there was the Outback! They were SOOO Surprised! We have great pictures, but I do not know how to post them--also wanted to show you all the Havana (it is beautiful).
What we really wanted to tell you is that our dealer was INCREDIBLE! Mark and his staff from Pettibone RV offered superb customer service (rare these days). We got a great deal (just as good as Lakeshore RV) with better service. When we arrived to pick up the TT, the papers were ready and accurate, we were led into a spotless facility/maintenance shop, all the lights were on in the TT, the radio was playing nice music, the keys were laid nicely with an engraved keychain, a complimentary Pettibone carpet welcome mat was in place, and Tom, a very informed technician spent 3 1/2 hours, patiently explaining all the details of our TT.He also spent time insuring the Reese dual cam towing package was working properly before we left. Mark has welcomed all of our phone calls. We have never experienced such detailed (and consistent) customer service. I would highly recommend Pettibone RV in LaCrosse WI (608-782-5858)
We took it home and my DH immediately started to "make it our own" with mods. We got a call from Tom (an unsuspecting guy) the next day (April 1). He said, "I have some bad news that I have to tell you, I have to apologize. We gave you the wrong camper. We checked the VIN numbers and your camper is still here on the lot!" I almost passed out (thinking of all the mods already done!)....and then he said, "APRIL FOOLS!" Ok--got me! But you know, how great, that he took the time to call and have fun. We just love our TT and can't wait for our first camping weekend! Thanks for all of your input--we have spent many hours on this site! If anyone wants to see the pictures--I caught it all on camera! Please send me a suggestion on how to post the pictures. Bea.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congats dealers like that are few and far between. It sounds like you found a good one and hope that if you ever need them down the road their just as helpfull. Good luck and get out and use it









John


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Bea2006 said:


> Well, after 1 month of waiting for our TT and hiding pamphlets under our mattress to surprise the kids, we finally took delivery of our Havana 31 RQS! We couldn't wait to tell you all our story. We had a 1972 Scout 15 foot camper that had wonderful memories, but was getting too small. We fell in love with the 31 RQS and decided to surprise the kids. The dealer actually bought our Scout camper and completely refurbished it to the original specs (cool!) So we pulled our new Outback in the driveway and brought the kids out with their eyes closed, telling them that we had the little Scout redone and we surprised them with a mural on the side. When they opened their eyes--there was the Outback! They were SOOO Surprised! We have great pictures, but I do not know how to post them--also wanted to show you all the Havana (it is beautiful).
> What we really wanted to tell you is that our dealer was INCREDIBLE! Mark and his staff from Pettibone RV offered superb customer service (rare these days). We got a great deal (just as good as Lakeshore RV) with better service. When we arrived to pick up the TT, the papers were ready and accurate, we were led into a spotless facility/maintenance shop, all the lights were on in the TT, the radio was playing nice music, the keys were laid nicely with an engraved keychain, a complimentary Pettibone carpet welcome mat was in place, and Tom, a very informed technician spent 3 1/2 hours, patiently explaining all the details of our TT.He also spent time insuring the Reese dual cam towing package was working properly before we left. Mark has welcomed all of our phone calls. We have never experienced such detailed (and consistent) customer service. I would highly recommend Pettibone RV in LaCrosse WI (608-782-5858)
> We took it home and my DH immediately started to "make it our own" with mods. We got a call from Tom (an unsuspecting guy) the next day (April 1). He said, "I have some bad news that I have to tell you, I have to apologize. We gave you the wrong camper. We checked the VIN numbers and your camper is still here on the lot!" I almost passed out (thinking of all the mods already done!)....and then he said, "APRIL FOOLS!" Ok--got me! But you know, how great, that he took the time to call and have fun. We just love our TT and can't wait for our first camping weekend! Thanks for all of your input--we have spent many hours on this site! If anyone wants to see the pictures--I caught it all on camera! Please send me a suggestion on how to post the pictures. Bea.
> [snapback]101990[/snapback]​


Are you from the area - we picked our camper up on the 8th from Pettibone - we haven't used ours yet - just keep going and sitting in it and thinking of all the mods we can do. Yes isn't Tom exceptional - great guy to work with. There was a small tear in one of the screen doors and they ordered a whole new one for us. The shop was immaculate - wish our garage could look like that. We live in Holmen so just wondering if you were close by.
Pattie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer. Gotta love service like that.









Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Bea2006,

That is a great story. sunny It is so nice to hear of a dealer/salesperson that will go out of their way to insure you are getting the best that they have to offer. I know the kids must really have been surprised, and excited.







To post pics after you have loaded them in the computer, go to MY CONTROLS at top of the page, click Albums in top left, then click create album. You should be able to handle it from there. Any more pic questions, post and someone will be ready to help out.


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help. However, when I press upload, it states that the file is too big? I had the pictures stored on my desktop. Any other suggestions? Thanks. B


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer. Your story almost brought a tear to my eye. Its great that you took the time needed for a proper walk-thru of your new Outback. Keep coming back to this site and you will learn so much, I know I have. P.J.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats & Great Story!!

Tami


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats! That's one awesome ship you have there. Post often and sign up for some rallies!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Bea2006, Love the story! Welcome to Outbackers! action sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Bea2006 on the 31RQS
Glad to hear your kids were very surprize and You have a great dealer to call you
the next day like that.
As for file being too big reduce it to e-mail size then you should be good to go
Can't wait to see some pics.









Don


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT, with twice the space i'm sure your kids and you will love it. Start making those reservations.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bea2006,








*Congratulations on the new Outback!*









I can imagine the look on the kids faces! What fun!








Have fun, and make some memories!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok....I have the pictures in my album...now how do I connect it with this topic and allow you to see it? I did do the check mark to make it public. I know this should be obvious but...I appreciate the help. B Also, view the pictures in acsending order.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

Bea2006 said:


> Ok....I have the pictures in my album...now how do I connect it with this topic and allow you to see it? I did do the check mark to make it public. I know this should be obvious but...I appreciate the help. B Also, view the pictures in acsending order.
> [snapback]102334[/snapback]​


Where is your album???


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Bea2006 said:


> Ok....I have the pictures in my album...now how do I connect it with this topic and allow you to see it? I did do the check mark to make it public. I know this should be obvious but...I appreciate the help. B Also, view the pictures in acsending order.
> [snapback]102334[/snapback]​


Bea2006
Congrats and enjoy that beautiful new rig!
Great pics too. Love the one with the kids surprised!
Cherish these moments









Link to Bea2006 pictures is  HERE


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting a link for my pictures. How did so many nice people get on one site?????


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on the trailer Bea. Great looking family too...


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Bea2006,

Congrats! on the new 31RQS! I love the story and especially the kids faces in the pics.

Glad to see another 31RQS owner. Your gonna love the space. We have 2 kids and usually end up bringing 2 of their friends to fill the other bunks on the weekend trips. The Havana is lighter than I thought it would be.

Happy Camping and welcome to Outbackers.com

C-Mac


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Bea2006!
I guess after you explained the new mural you had added to the Scout, you had to explain that the Scout got wet and swelled up to, right?
Great pictures, thanks for sharing!

Linda


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

bobpattie said:


> Bea2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after 1 month of waiting for our TT and hiding pamphlets under our mattress to surprise the kids, we finally took delivery of our Havana 31 RQS! We couldn't wait to tell you all our story.Â We had a 1972 Scout 15 foot camper that had wonderful memories, but was getting too small. We fell in love with the 31 RQS and decided to surprise the kids. The dealer actually bought our Scout camper and completely refurbished it to the original specs (cool!) So we pulled our new Outback in the driveway and brought the kids out with their eyes closed, telling them that we had the little Scout redone and we surprised them with a mural on the side. When they opened their eyes--there was the Outback! They were SOOO Surprised! We have great pictures, but I do not know how to post them--also wanted to show you all the Havana (it is beautiful).
> ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bea2006,

Great pictures! That is one great looking trailer. Wish I had one. Oops, I do!

Enjoy your new Outback. I'm sure there are many happy days ahead for you and yours.

Mark


----------

